# Fairbanks Boston Wood Racing Rim



## Handyman (Dec 6, 2014)

*Fairbanks Boston or Lobdell Wood Racing Wheel*

Good Morning Cabers,

OK, here we go with the odd request of the day.  I'm looking for a small, perhaps 6" piece, of a *Fairbanks Boston or Lobdell* wood racing wheel with the high "V" profile.  I'd like to send a sample to Noah Stutzman so he can fabricate a set of wheels for me.  Would any member have a totally trashed wheel that would basically be used for firewood hanging around that might be willing to help?  Thanks, Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Handyman (Dec 9, 2014)

*Fairbanks Boston Wood Racing wheel with "High V Profile"*

OK..................maybe there is another way to get some information on this wheel.  Would any Cabe members know of a link to an original application for a  *US Patent* for these wheels?  That may even be better than a sample.  Thanks, Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Dec 9, 2014)

*rims*

I did pick up a bsa bicycle with one of these wheels i think.  Its kind of wrecked but you might be able to make a good pattern from it.


----------



## Handyman (Dec 10, 2014)

*Fairbanks Boston Wheels*

Hi barnegatbicycles,

Sounds excellent !!  Can you detect anywhere on the wheel the Fairbanks Boston stamp, even a portion of it ??  It looks like this pic.................... 
Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Handyman (Jan 9, 2015)

Still looking for some help on this project.  Anyone have a wheel that is totally trashed that can help??  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Handyman (May 20, 2015)

Still looking for a small, perhaps 6" piece, of a Fairbanks Boston or Lobdell wood racing wheel with the high "V" profile. I'd like to send a sample to Noah Stutzman so he can fabricate a set of wheels for me. Would any member have a totally trashed wheel that would basically be used for firewood hanging around that might be willing to help? Thanks, Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## bricycle (May 20, 2015)

I have 4 but they are in good-great shape and nfs... Pics I can do.... no stamps, but are narrow and have a high hump.


----------



## Handyman (May 20, 2015)

Hi Bri,

I have a few sets of these high "V" wheels myself but they are all 36 x 36 hole.  I need 40 x 32 hole.  You would think that I'd be able to get an accurate profile on paper from them, but I haven't had any luck.   Wally even let me borrow a great "contour" tool that we thought might make an accurate profile but as much as I tried it just doesn't work for me. (keep in mind the problem here just may be me)  I thought the best thing to do is send Noah a sample and that way there would be no issues or mistakes.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## bricycle (May 20, 2015)

How about 2-piece(left/right) mold from non-hardening modeling clay???


----------



## Handyman (May 20, 2015)

That's a great idea Bri........................I just may try that.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 20, 2015)

Or have it 3-D scanned.....


----------



## Handyman (Dec 18, 2015)

OK, I've tried the "contour" tools and I've tried clay with very little success.  What I really need is a small scrap of a trashed wheel.................there must be someone out there that has a wheel that is good for nothing else but firewood.  The upside of this request is that once Noah has the pattern, anyone will be able to order a set of these wood racing wheels from him.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## kccomet (Dec 18, 2015)

why dont you just ship him one of your complete wheels. hes reputable


----------



## Handyman (Dec 18, 2015)

Good point kccomet, that could work, I thought it would work best if he had a decent cross section.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------

